# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  KC Area boardies / closest thing to Negril ....... ya mon

## Jambarney

G's 2morrow nite .......... around 10:30pm / 11:00pm til ??..... George kicks us out,   a few of us will be there .... trying to stir up more w/late notice.


Jamb ....... if u r in the area ....... 816-457-2567 .......... peace

----------


## bjritz

Damn! Here I'm back reading the board on 11/26....Oh, well next time.

----------


## Jambarney

Hi bjr, you didn't miss much, not many there, think most traveling or full up from turkey.

We had some laughs, and shut down around 1:30 or so ....... was great visiting w/ G.

Will pm you next time.

Jamb

----------


## drummerboy13

DAMN!!  Haven't been on here in a few days and see what I miss! lol.  I was actually up at G's last saturday and had some dinner.  I am gonna save your number though, Jamb and call ya next time I go....and Bjritz we still gotta hook up too!  :Smile:   I play the levee sat night if you are free. Peace!

----------

